# Betsie River



## jpwohlscheid (Aug 21, 2014)

Has anyone heard about the amount of salmon in the Bettie river? Heading up there soon and wondered how it was looking


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

There are fish in the river


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

jpwohlscheid said:


> Has anyone heard about the amount of salmon in the Bettie river? Heading up there soon and wondered how it was looking


there are twelve, twelve salmons.


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

FishMichv2 said:


> there are twelve, twelve salmons.


Nine, there are only nine left, no new ones came in and fly snaggers got three.


----------



## jigger69 (Feb 19, 2014)

Any new reports for the betsie yet. T minus 4 days.


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

jigger69 said:


> Any new reports for the betsie yet. T minus 4 days.


You missed it.


----------



## jigger69 (Feb 19, 2014)

Missed it?. Took a 3 1/2 drive yesterday to check it out for myself. Exact opposite.


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

That's a really good way to get local intelligence without announcing it to the world, particularly about a river so small an old man with prostate trouble could pee halfway across.


----------



## jigger69 (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol yea didn't want my only vacation to be wasted


----------



## Wobble (Sep 13, 2004)

[QUOTE="Lou is Blue, post: 5622785, member: 96961" a river so small an old man with prostate trouble could pee halfway across.[/QUOTE]

Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are!!


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

And you are trolling in the wrong forum. checkout NW rivers as there is plenty of lies, bragging, flossing techniques etc on the Betsie there every day LOL. Make sure you use big trebles there this year also. And ticklers are the ticket this year... Love your analogy Lou!


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

the nice weather, easy fishing, and low gas prices will bring out the crowds. Its been that way for everything this year besides fishing.


----------

